# Adding iTunes Radio Streams?



## mmflame (May 14, 2003)

Weird question here: Is there any way to add more streaming Radio stations to the list that's included with iTunes? 

Just curious as I'm looking for stations that play more of the kind of music that I usually listen to...plus it would be handy to be able to search by artist for stations that play music by similar artists...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Depends on the station - if you cruise Live365.com you can often add the URL and often iTunes will pick it up correctly other times not.
I can't give you a universal solution that works each time.
There is an open stream in the menu that you can paste into.
I've had mixed success.
Might better with the newer iTunes.
Keep us posted


----------



## mmflame (May 14, 2003)

When I click on a stream from another site, my system downloads it as a playlist and iTunes picks it up and places it in my library. I assume the only way to add it to iTunes is through the library rather than adding it as a Radio station...works for me!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes it works most times not always in my experience.
I create a Fav Radio playlist and move the ones I want from the library and the Radio Playlist - I wish we could edit the RAdio Playlist.


----------



## mmflame (May 14, 2003)

my thoughts exactly. thanks for the input.


----------

